# steel stud framing



## Bryan (Oct 31, 2006)

Do any of you guys/gals know of any good books on the design and selection of steel wall stud framing. I need something to address the sizing of the studs, headers, typical top plate and shoe plate attachment as well as sheathing attachment in regards to shear wall design.

Also, any good manuals on bar joist design?

Thanks in advance,

Bryan


----------



## rdbse (Oct 31, 2006)

Look up www.steelnetwork.com for LG metal studs.

For steel joist, you can get a design guide from Vulcraft.

I am sure both will send you literature if you send them an email.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks, very helpful.


----------

